# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kiymetli Akedemisyenler

## axuliuma

""KIYMETLİ AKEDEMİSYENLER" BENİ SİZLER DAHA İYİ ANLAYACAKSINIZ!!!!! 

DR.Hayrettin ERTEKİN

Yıllardır yazıp çiziyorum hala birileri anlamakta direniyor, Türkiye ile Orta Asya da bulunan ve Türk Soyundan olan Cumhuriyetler arasında olası bir işbirliği ve entegrasyon için çok engeller var...

Ayrıca, Türkiye ile Türk Cumhuriyetlerinin böyle bir entegrasyon durumunda bahsedilen bu belli başlı güçleri ve güçler dengesi faktörünü gözönünde bulundurması gerektirmektedir. 
Bu durumda politik olarak Pan-Türkizmin gerçekçi olmadığı açıkça görülmektedir. 

Ama yine de Ortak Pazar gibi bazı projeleri gerçekleştirme olasılıkları vardır. 

Fakat böyle bir Ortak Pazar'da ancak güçlü alt yapı, ekonomik yatırımlar, güçlü ve iyi yetişmiş kadrolar ve bölgesel istikrarla kurulabilir.

Yalnız, Türkiye'nin istenen ölçüde yeterli ekonomik gücünün olmaması ve vaadettiği bazı sözleri yerine getirememesi, kendisine karşı olan güveni sarsmış ve hayal kırıklığına uğratmıştır.

Eğer bugünlerde Ortak Pazar kurulursa, Türkiye hazır olmadığı ve yeterli güce sahip olmadığı için bu durum Türkiye aleyhine dönüşebilir. 

Pek tabii ki Türkiye lider olma sorumluluğunu üstlenecektir ve yükümlülüklerini mümkün mertebe yerine getirmeye çalışacaktır. 

Nitekim bu ülkelerle olan işbirliği de her geçen gün artmaktadır. Türkiye buradaki etkinliğini sürdürebilmek için kendisine bazı partnerler bulabilir.

Bu, tek bir güce bağlanmak anlamına gelmemektedir. Bilakis, Türkiye'nin klasik güç-dengesi oyununu oynamak suretiyle bölgedeki etkinliğini ve harekat kabiliyetini arttırmasıdır. 

Bunun da ötesinde Türkiye, devlet ve özel sektör arası ekonomik işbirliğini ekonomik ve ticari alanlarda gerçekleştirmek için birlikte hareket etmeli ve de geniş ekonomik potansiyeli değerlendirebilecek dış ve iç organizasyonları bir araya toplamalıdır. 

Türkiye ve Türk cumhuriyetleri arasında kültür birliği, ekonomik ve ticari işbirliklerinin yanısıra, Türkiye bu ülkelerle liberal ve serbest piyasa ekonomisi zihniyeti kazandırma yolundaki çalışmalarını daha da hızlandırmalı ve somut çalışmalar ortaya koymalıdır. 

Bu devletlerin dünya politikasına entegrasyonu açısından da Türkiye sorumludur. 

Ayrıca, Türkiye, bölgedeki iç gelişmelerin şekillenmelerinin de yollarını arayabilir. 

Rusya'da totalitarizme geri dönülmemesi ve bu cumhuriyet halklarının özgürlük içinde yaşamlarını devam ettirebilmeleri için, Rusya'daki demokratik hareketler, gruplar desteklenmeli ve ayrıca bu yeni bağımsızlığını kazanmış devletler de güçlendirilmelidir.

Sosyal, ekonomik, politik ve kültürel yapılanmalar kendi temellerine dayandırılmalıdır. Türkiye ile Türk cumhuriyetleri arasındaki ilişkiler kendi mantığı ve gerekliliği içerisinde tutulmalı ve bütün bunlar için münasip politikalar uygulanmalıdır. 

ürneğin, bugünlerde Türkiye onların en çok ihtiyacını duyduğu ve bağımsız olarak yaşamak için arzuladıkları ahlaki değerler, din ve laiklik mevzuları üzerinde ağırlığını koymalıdır. 

şüphesiz, ekonomik ilişkilere kültürel destek, sürekli ve sağlıklı ilişkiler için gereklidir. Bu durumda Türkiye'nin bu çeşit ihtiyaç ve beklentilerini desteklemesi ve sağlaması çok önemlidir. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin en belirgin özelliğinin maalesef bağımsız bir aktör olmaması ve bağımsız bir milli politika üretememesi olduğunu da burada itiraf etmemiz gerekmektedir. 

İslam ülkelerinin entegrasyon hareketlerinde de görüldüğü üzere, entegrasyon açısından potansiyel bir tehlike olarak bu ülkeler arasında ulus-devlet olmanın keskin yanlarının en temel ve en önemli engel olduğunu da iddia edebiliriz. 

Nitekim, Ali Bulaç'a göre, Avrupa ülkeleri ve ABD kendi bölgelerinde bir entegrasyon sürecinde olmalarına rağmen, Türk cumhuriyetlerini ulus-devlet sisteminin keskin yanlarına doğru özellikle yönlendirmektedirler . 

Bu durumda Türkiye'nin, bu ülkeleri özellikle etnik milliyetçilik ve ulus-devlet sisteminin keskin taraflarının yani, cumhuriyetlerarası çatışma durumu ve hatta cumhuriyetlerin kendi sınırları içerisindeki muhtemel bölünme ve çatışmalara karşı uyarması gerekmektedir. 
Ayrıca, Türkiye ve diğer Türk cumhuriyetleri, 21'inci yüzyılın yeni uluslararası sistemi içerisinde güçlü, etkili olmayı ve isole edilmemeyi istiyorlarsa, bu cumhuriyetlerde laik ve ılımlı islam Temelli bir birlik atmosferinin Türkiye'nin öncülüğünde kurulması gerekmektedir ve bu Türkiye'nin temel politikası olmalıdır.

Akabinde ise, haliyle iktisadi ve siyasi ilişkiler ilerleyecek, gelişecek ve birbirini etkileyecektir. Uygun bir ortamda da, bu ilişkiler birbirini etkileyecek ve iktisadi işbirliği siyasi yakınlaşmayı ve bütünleşmeyi de beraberinde getirecektir.

Dr.H.ERTEKİN 

ENTERNET GURUP

STRATEJİ BüLüM BAşKANI

----------

